# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Arlind Farizi: Imazhi dhe autoimazhi

## Davius

*IMAZHI DHE AUTOIMAZHI* 

      "Imazhologjia, shkruante studiuesja Nora Moll, është studimi i imazheve, paragjykimeve, klisheve, stereotipave dhe në përgjithësi i opinioneve për popuj e kultura të tjera që transmetojnë shkrimet e ndryshme duke u nisur nga bindja se këto imazhe siç quhen zakonisht, kanë një rëndësi që shkon përtej rëndësisë që kanë si fakte letrare të thjeshta. Interesi më i madh për studimet imazhologjike buron nga fakti se këto imazhe kanë edhe një vlerë ideologjike dhe politike"

       Në Maqedoni, banorët shqiptarët dhe trevat e banuara prej tyre, qysh herët kanw qenw objekt matjesh imazhologjike dhe inkursionesh njohëse nga sytë e botës me trajta Fuereshë e Rikerësh. Imazhi i Maqedonisë ndërtohej nga imazhi i shqiptarëve, i cili për shkak të mungesës së ndërmjetësimit dhe për shkak të mosekzistencës së një elite politike dhe kulturore vendase mbetet për një kohë të gjatë i vetmi imazh gri. Thënë shkurt, krijohej një imazh së jashtmi, nga të huajt dhe për të huajt. Imazhi i krijuar nga të tjerët për shqiptarët e Maqedonisë është më i fortë se autoimazhi dhe kjo është një pengese e fortë në marrëdhëniet e shqiptaro dhe maqedonase.

 Njw model imazhologjik është dhe modeli i stërkeqjes së planit për ndërtimin të shtëpisë së Nënës Tereze, Nënës Tereze Shqiptare, Nënës së Botës. Kjo tregon qartë vektorin e një stereotipi negativ dhe vjedhjen e një miti kulturor shqiptar si dhe akomodimin e saj në gjirin e kulturës maqedonase.

      Kjo vjedhje publike u shndërrua në një strategji ideologjiko-kulturore dhe shtetërore. Pastaj, asgjë, një Asgjë e madhe doli nga goja e shqiptërëve, një heshtje, një dobësi reagimi dhe në fund një dorëzim tw piramidws sw kohws mu npëllëmbë të dorës së Maqedonëve. E Humbëm Nenën Terezë, Nënën tonë Shqiptare, Nobelisten shqiptare. Kjo humbje është më shumë se fjala HUMBJE, është humbje imazhi kjo! 

*      IMAZHI TARTUFIAN I HISTORISË MAQEDONE* 

      Shpesh thuhet se rreziku i MAQEDONISË vazhdon të jetë HISTORIA E REJSHME E SAJ. Ky është problemi i ende pa zgjidhur për vetë maqedonasit dhe për banorët shqiptarë në shtetin e Maqedonisë si përfaqësues territorial. Ky kataklizëm historic e rrokullis sapo ngrihet në gjunjë për në këmbë drejt origjinës së saj shteti artificial i Maqedonisë. Shumë rënie ndodhin në këtë lesh shteti. Gjitha këto pa ndonjë përfillje politike, sikur janw ndodhi të një drame absurdi Brehtiane, si njw kalim natyral i një nate të zezë. Netë tw zezë vijnë për Maqedoninë, për front të cilës shqiptari do të jetë parësor.

      Oksimoronia Gruevskiane (mprehtësia e marrë) është aq prezente në këtë marri kulturore-politike-fetare. Propaganda e tij duket si një poezi që e bënë lexuesin e kulturuar ta ndjej veten në politik-poezinë e subkoshiencës përzier me shpirt GRUEVSKI. Elasticiteti politik shqiptar e çon atë në të papritura ogurzeza mendimore, herë duke e pakësuar e herë duke e zmadhuar  përshtypjen e mendimin se KY SHTET ËSHTË SHTET VETËM I MAQEDONËVE. Egoja që i mvesh Gruevski Maqedonisë - vendlindjes së gurtë të Aleksandrit (sic! ) është e planifikuar, e pjekur deri në djegje në furat e MANU-së, është izoluese, konfliktuoze, është sajim lufte për të mbuluar mutllëkun ekonomik të këtij shtetit.

      Tashmë është dokumentuar aventurieri i zbulimit të Maqedonisë antike dhe maqedonëve antik. Donkishiteske është gjesti i rizbulimi të identitetin maqedonas asnjëher të pazbuluar me kurrfar alkimie, sepse në fakt nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjëherë. Identiteti është një akt gjuhësor, historic, kulturore dhe politik. Ky TRINITET në Maqëdoni është krijuar kronologjikisht fals.

      Maqedonasit janë udhëtarë të ngratë të dhënë pas aventurës së njohjes me tjetrin. Aktrimi para syve të botës është mjaft i dobët. Rrezatojnë demokraci nga frika e shpullave dhe qitekit të botës. Kur është fjala për dukuri komunikimesh ndëretnike, komunikime që kanë të bëjnë me zbulimin e tjetrit, me tjetrin si bartës të një identiteti kulturor dhe fetar të ndryshëm nga yti, me tjetrin si botë dhe si vetvete, me diversitetin etnik-fetar-gjuhësor si zbulim dhe si krijim, ata sajojnë kriza fetare, etnike, politike. Ata i ikin çdo përballjeje. Imazhi i tjetrit zbulohet në një shumësi tekstesh të ndryshme shkenocore, filologjike, historike, gjeografike, letrare, të organizuara në forma ligjërimi në tryeza shkencore të përbashkëta që nga ato studimore, letrare, e deri tek shënimet e politikës ditore për tna transmetuar informacione, gjykime, realitete në të gjitha gjuhët dhe për të gjitha kombet.

      Në antikitetin grek ishte pikërisht elementi gjuhësor ai që bën dallimin mes "TANËVE", dhe "TË HUAJVE". Ata që nuk dinin gjuhën e tjetrit konsideroheshin "barbaros", domethënë të huaj. Barbari, i huaji, duhej përbuzur pikërisht sepse nuk fliste gjuhën e grekëve. Këtej rrjedh edhe ajo traditë imazhologjike, ku imazhi i tjetrit krijohej sipas paragjykimeve të një qytetërimi apo të një kulture. 

      E vërteta shkencore, sidomos referenca, ka një rol shumë të veçantë dhe të rëndësishëm në komunikimin e imazhit të tjetrit. Pavarësisht efekteve kufizuese pasi, duke kërkuar një marrës shumë të kualifikuar, ajo e ka shumë të vështirë ta gjejë një të tillë. E vërteta shkencore dhe referenca e saktë janë metodat më efikase të një strategjie komunikimi afatgjatë. E vërteta në rastin e Maqedonisë është pikërisht këtu, si kur shihet, edhe kur nuk shihet ajo fshehet duke u mbuluar me celofanë eufemikë, e gatshme të zhbëjë falsifikimet në momentin e duhur. Pavarësisht se falsifikimeve u vihen në dispozicion shumë mjete dhe rrethana, të vërtetat shkencore rezistojnë, referencat janë ata që një ditë do të hapin gojën, do vetëflasin, do të përhapin dritën e tyre dhe ndonjëherë do të bëhen edhe mbizotëruese.       

*      METODOLOGJIA E STUDIMEVE SHKENCORE  * 

      Metodologjia e studimeve shkencore si një trajtim subjektiv i fakteve objektive, është krejt e ndryshme nga metodologjia e shkrimeve të tjera. Në ndryshim nga tekstet historike dhe filologjike që janë një studim diakronik minimalisht i ideologjizuar i një vendi siç është Maqedonia, kultura, populli apo historia, tekstet historike maqedone janë një vështrim sinkronik, i sipërfaqshëm  maksimalisht i ideologjizuar  dhe shpeshherë i deformuar, nga politikanët, madje dhe nga vetw Kryetari i Shtetit. 
 Për vende të vogla si Maqedonia imazhi përcaktohet së jashtmi, për vende si Franca, Gjermania apo Anglia imazhi krijohet së jashtmi dhe së brendshmi, por kryesisht së brendshmi. Është pak a shumë i njëjti ndryshim që vërehet në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare, ku fati i vendeve të vogla dhe të dobëta përcaktohet kryesisht nga ekuilibri i jashtëm i aktorëve dhe interesave, ndërsa fati i vendeve të mëdha ose i fuqive të mëdha përcaktohet kryesisht nga ekuilibri i brendshëm i forcave dhe aktorëve.

      Në Maqedoni kemi një rast shembullor se si I ARDHURI, ka përparësinë e njohjes së sistemit të vlerave që orienton jetën e përditshme të BANORIT VENDAS. Kjo njohje i shërben atij për ta vënë në një pozitë të pabarabartë vendasin, pasi ai nuk i njeh vlerat e tij. Në këtë rast kemi një përballje të pabarabartë të dy nocioneve ku njëri prej tyre "i ardhuri" pasi e ka njohur një vlerë të tjetrit e përdor atë kundër tij, dhe në pafuqi poltike të reagimin të vendasit e përvetëson deri në shkallën për të lartë të përvetësimit, e bën mit të vetin kulturor. Paradoksi shkon dhe më larg me ndërtimin e Kishës në qendër të Shkupit, që jep edhe një shenjë, një imazh të stërkeqjes së tolerancës fetare, dhe afërmendsh do të reflektojw një incident fetar, ndëretnik. Gjithë kjo për mure, për objekte, jo dhe aq të nevojshme sa integrimi i maqedonisë në NATO dhe EU.

      Shqiptarët nw Maqedoni duhet tw fillojnw të mendojnë për krijimin e asaj që në imazhologji quhet AUTOIMAZH. Nw fakt imazhi i vërtetë i një vendi, kulture apo populli krijohet në një lojë forcash mes imazhit dhe autoimazhit. Kjo lojë është një sinkretizwm i shumë elementeve kulturore, ideologjike dhe sidomos gjeopolitike. Çdo popull dhe kulturë në mënyrë të (pa)vetëdijshme posedon një strategji të krijimit të imazhit të vet ose të përmirësimit të tij. Për shqiptarët e Maqedonisë kjo strategji fillon me hapjen e Universitetit te Tetovës, punën e MADHE të Fadil Sulejmanit, me luftën e 2001-shit dhe gjakun e dëshmorëve dhe me betejat e ditëpërditshme në agorën e Parlamentit. Shqiptarët duhet  të krijojnë strategjinë e krijimit të autoimazhit, porse në ndryshim nga Gruevski që përdor pseudogjuhë, ne duhet ta krijojmë këtë me mjete letrare, kulturore dhe politike.

      Të ndodhur në fazën e forcimit të egërr të nacionalromantizmit maqedon, fillon dhe procesi i krijimit të autoimazhit tonë kolektiv. Të diktuar nga faktorë kryesisht politik ky proces do të shoqërohet me përpjekjet e të tjerëve për ta mbajtur supremacinë e imazhit mbi autoimazhin. Nëse maqedonëve nuk u intereson rregullimi i imazhit, shqiptarët duhet të bëjnë autoimazhin për të mos u njohur në botë si lagje e varfër e globit. 


_      Arlind Farizi

      Asistent në Universitetin Shtetëror të Tetovës_

----------

